# Kettenlinie Mini DH 6.2 Supreme



## Bremsbelag (31. März 2012)

Hi zusammen,

welches Lager (in mm f. Kettenlinie) brauch ich für das Supreme 6.2 von 2008? 

Danke vorab!

bb


----------



## hollowtech2 (3. April 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben mal unsere Unterlagen (Techbooks) durchgesehen. Leider gibts darüber keine
Aufzeichnungen. Jetzt haben wir direkt beim Hersteller angefragt, sobald von
dort Rückmeldung kommt, melden wir uns. Kann aber ein paar Tage dauern.

Cheers.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsbelag (7. April 2012)

hi,

danke dür die Antwort! Ich hab mir jetzt mal "blind" ne Kurbel mit Lager bestellt , für 50mm Kettenlinie, wenns passt geb ich bescheid!

bb


----------



## Bremsbelag (19. April 2012)

HI,

also 50mm passt 

mfg
bb


----------

